# Fluval fx5 vs Wetdry



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Which would you prefer? and why? also i know the fx5 still haven't hit the market yet...however if you own one right, please give comment on the filter... also would someone be able to list the pros and cons about wetdry and fluval/nonwetdry.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Nothing will ever be as efficient as a wet dry for filtration. I'm quite positive the wet dry will outperform the Fluval fx5. It will also oxygenate the water much better.

Only downside is that unless the stand pipe is set up carefully, the wet dry will be louder.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

currently looking at buying an FX-5 this weekend for one of my tank, looks a decent filter. Efficient + Quiet. PLus allows you to attach a second hose for easy water changes.

As Twitch said, wet/drys aslong as they are set-up correctly, are probably the best form of filtration. But can be fairly loud and normally arent just 'plug and play' as the fx5 is.


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Im also getting an FX5 end of the month for my 300g,seems like a very good filter and not a bad price either.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I've got the FX5 and I think it is a great filter. Depending on your tank size, I don't think it should be your "main" filter. When my 180g comes it will be used on that, along with a big wet/dry.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

where you guys fegging the fx5 from? beside ebay... is there another site that sale it?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I know my LFS has a couple FX5's...


----------



## cooljr (Dec 16, 2005)

Got my FX5 about 3 weeks ago paid about 270 for it. Great filter have it on my 180 Gal along with a wet/dry and Rena X 3. The wet/dry make the most noise! FX5 is Super quiet easy to clean.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

There are a few sites I saw with it going for around $220-$300.

http://www.petmeister.com/item3301.htm

http://www.animalworldnetwork.com/fl05secafi.html

I've never ordered from these sites.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice info b ack51! thx alot


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

How big is your tank. I love wet/dry sumps because they can easily be changed or equipment added to suit pretty much any need. If you have some time and good with your hands, then you can build a sump very cheap and easy. Only need are a ruler, glass cutter, a table with a nice edge, silicone, a tank, and bit of glass. Use lava rock as bio media. Find a glass shop if you need any holes drilled. I will draw you a plan if you want.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Piranha Prince said:


> Nice info b ack51! thx alot


NP. let me know how they are... when I upgrade my tank I want to add another filter. Wasn't sure if I should try the wet dry route or the fx5.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

I would go wet/dry over canister any day.

A wet/dry for bio filtration and an AC500 for mechanical would be a great setup.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

divine said:


> How big is your tank. I love wet/dry sumps because they can easily be changed or equipment added to suit pretty much any need. If you have some time and good with your hands, then you can build a sump very cheap and easy. Only need are a ruler, glass cutter, a table with a nice edge, silicone, a tank, and bit of glass. Use lava rock as bio media. Find a glass shop if you need any holes drilled. I will draw you a plan if you want.


WOW thx bro.. that sound great but as of right now.. i'm not planning on yet but i'll make sure i'll pm you once i decide to make one. THX ALOT!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Wet/drys are flexible and increase your overall system water volume. Best filtration you can get.


----------

